# 2008 Kenner 19 VX Tunnel w/115 opinion max ?



## 10sne1 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am shopping this boat, does anyone run one of these.
Not a lot of info out there, thanks for any and all you maybe able to share. Feel free to drop me an e-mail. Thanks Tomm


----------



## jkaviation (Mar 31, 2014)

*kenner*



10sne1 said:


> I am shopping this boat, does anyone run one of these.
> Not a lot of info out there, thanks for any and all you maybe able to share. Feel free to drop me an e-mail. Thanks Tomm



got one for sale, love it but need a bigger boat.


----------



## ddb (Apr 1, 2014)

I own one of those with a 90 HP mercury.  No complaints from me.  I'm primarily an inshore flats fisherman, but it works well also on local lakes.  I've taken it nearshore under very good conditions, but it would not be my preferred boat for that.  The tunnel makes it turn a little less sharp, but it also seems to get up on plane faster.  Just so you know, they use some plywood in the front deck area.  I haven't had an issue with mine, but with age it could become a problem.


----------



## 10sne1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I still have this on my to buy list. Waiting for dealer to send me history on motor, and we will need to agree on a price?
It fits all my wishes in down sizing my boat size.


----------



## cohutta21 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have this exact rig and love it.   It is dry and stable.  Not the fastest boat in the bay but plenty fast enough for me.


----------

